# Holy cow!!!



## Knopka (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## AussieFreelancer (Aug 15, 2006)

haha, i see the light, but where is the tunnel?


----------



## STL WRX (Aug 17, 2006)

reminds me of a shot i took a long time ago... these cows were just standing at a cattle grid looking dead at me while it was snowing...


----------



## Knopka (Aug 24, 2006)

I actually shot this form the car, while on vacation in Vermont. But you're right, cows are usually very mellow .


----------

